# Fiorenzato f64 evo



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Hi

Just needs some advice on practicality using this grinder as a bag and espresso grinder in a home environment. My wife's killing me for workspace and I thought if it's easy enough go for an upgrade.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is a good grinder but like most others., going from one extreme to the other grind wise is not what it was built for


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Thanks. I thought so. I guess another issue is that pressing the manual button for grinding larger quantities will be a pain in the thumb...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You also have to check how long it is designed to run for without a rest! It is a shame as they are a lovely, fast well built grinder


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Yip. Overheating might be an issue. I think it might be time for a kitchen overhaul . Win : Win situation for everybody. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

hi I'm user of F64 Evo and not sure if there will be overheating issue because it has cooler fan but it does have some retention issue. i just clean and changed the burrs today and below are some pictures i took.









apparently the whole system has 13.5grams of retention. yay or nay? i can't compare to anything as this is my first E-Grinder.

I'm happy with it because it grinds quick 5.5sec for 16grams (with my old burrs haven't test out with new burrs). and its noise level is not that loud. great consistency and there is a cooler fan after you grind.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dan, how much of that was inside the grinder and how much would be retention, meaning compacted coffee that can mix with fresh to affect the taste


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Dan, how much of that was inside the grinder and how much would be retention, meaning compacted coffee that can mix with fresh to affect the taste


Hi dfk, All of 13.5g was inside the grinder. so after i did a throughout cleaning of the grinder. i did the following.

1. Weigh 18g of beans and output was 8g. so 10g fill the gaps.

2. Fill 18g output 18g.

so my guess is the 10g is filling the gaps of empty spaces in the grinder and Grind retention is approx 2-3g.

about the mix with fresh beans i always do a 1sec purge (Yield approx 2-3g) before grinding for double shot. been getting consistent results and taste no complain there.


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

10g retention is big but not much more then in the similar on demand grinders. Eureka Olympus 75e with clump crusher can "eat" 6-8g, Zenith 65e the same. Olympus 75e without clump crusher have nice retention 4g in cleaned, empty grinder, 15g in 11g out.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

eureka mignon has retention around 5-6 g, 10 g overall residue after cleaning


----------

